# Bottle show finds(Kosciusko hutch!!)



## carobran (Jan 21, 2012)

Got back from the Jackson,Ms show about 3:00.There was a pretty good crowd and tons of bottles.I came home with 9 bottles and spent $110 for them all.A couple of the smaller druggists hace small stress fractures(about 1/4 in.)We went through the whole thing about 10 times.Id just about given up when i looked on a table and saw a short /CITY BOTTLING WORKS/A.M.HANNA PROP/KOSCIUSKO,MISS hutch for $60,which was a little high since ive already got one,but,a little further back on the table i saw a tall A.M. HANNA PROP./CITY BOTTLING WORKS/KOSCIUSKO,MISS. hutch for $60,I couldnt get the money out fast enough,yeah,i know,shouldnt have let on i liked it that much but i couldnt help it.I bought it and they said theyd sell us the short one for $40 since i bought the other one so my dad got it.Ill save it for last though.[]


----------



## carobran (Jan 21, 2012)

Heres a VICKSBURG STEAM BOTTLING WORKS hutch i got.The funny thing is a couple months ago i sold one i had to a forum member to make sure i had enough cash for the show,that was before i decided to just collect MS hutches and druggists though so i bought this one because,even though its pretty common,Ill still need it if I want to get every hutch in MS(eventually[]).


----------



## carobran (Jan 21, 2012)

NATCHEZ DRUG CO. / PRESCRIPTION DEPARTMENT / NATCHEZ,MISS........a couple of these pics are bad because the light was fading,this one and a couple other smaller druggists have some light stain.


----------



## carobran (Jan 21, 2012)

.


----------



## carobran (Jan 21, 2012)

G.C. KENDALL / MERIDIAN,MISS.....this ones mint.


----------



## carobran (Jan 21, 2012)

The same bottle in a smaller size,has some light stain.


----------



## carobran (Jan 21, 2012)

A slightly smaller size of the KENDALL.


----------



## carobran (Jan 21, 2012)

JONES DRUG CO. / DRUGGISTS / NATIONAL PARK HOTEL BLDG. / VICKSBURG,MISS........This ones mint and i think its the largest size.


----------



## carobran (Jan 21, 2012)

PHOENIX DRUG CO./ PRESCRIPTION DRUGGISTS / ABERDEEN,MISS..........I thought it had some stain but i cleaned it up and i think its almost mint.


----------



## Plumbata (Jan 21, 2012)

Nice scores man, I'm happy that you got the local hutches you've been wanting for a while.

 Generally the largest size pharmacy bottles were 32 ounces and close to a foot tall, and that Jones drug co doesn't look quite so big. Quite nice regardless though. And the kendall druggists with the weird dividing line are appealing as well. Good work man.


----------



## carobran (Jan 21, 2012)

Now,what you've all been wating for!!(or at least what ive been waiting to show you)...........A.M. HANNA PROP. / CITY BOTTLING WORKS / KOSCIUSKO,MISS.............this thing is as mint as mint gets,theres absolutely no way to improve it!


----------



## carobran (Jan 21, 2012)

Close up of embossing.


----------



## carobran (Jan 21, 2012)

> ORIGINAL: Plumbata
> 
> Nice scores man, I'm happy that you got the local hutches you've been wanting for a while.
> 
> Generally the largest size pharmacy bottles were 32 ounces and close to a foot tall, and that Jones drug co doesn't look quite so big. Quite nice regardless though. And the kendall druggists with the weird dividing line are appealing as well. Good work man.


 Thanks!The Jones is just the biggest ive seen,I didnt know druggist bottles came that big!I really like the larger Kendall,i was just glad to get a few druggists not from Vicksburg,9 out of 10 of the ones i picked up were from Vicksburg but there were a few that were'nt.Ill try to get better pics of a couple of the druggists tomorrow when i get em cleaned good and have better light.


----------



## Wheelah23 (Jan 21, 2012)

That hutch truly is great! I can't imagine a finer example. Glad you were able to add such a cool bottle.

 But why're you buying up all those druggists from places not even near you? You'll find out soon enough you won't like them anymore. Collecting locals is the most satisfying, and just buying up everything from your state is going to drain your funds so that you can't afford good bottles like that hutch.


----------



## carobran (Jan 21, 2012)

If i just collect Kosciusko bottles i wouldnt have much of a collection.Kosciusko produced probably 10-15 different bottles and that includedes ACLs and 20s sodas such as Nu-Grape.I think MS hutches and druggists are the most i wanna specialize.I love this hutch,its much more attractive than the small A.M. HANNA. And for $60 it was a good deal.


----------



## beith_2005 (Jan 21, 2012)

I seen both of those hutches. I wondered if you got them.


----------



## carobran (Jan 21, 2012)

When were you there?I got there at 8:45 and stayed till around 1:00.I almost missed them though.Thanks for leaving them![]Did you find any good MS hutches?I didnt see many hutches from Ms there(AL onese were there in force though!)Now i gotta get my hands on onna them STEAM BAKERYS,I know of someone else who has every hutch from Kosciusko but doesnt want to sell any.


----------



## MichaelFla (Jan 21, 2012)

Have you started setting money aside for a Biedenharn hutch yet?? If you're going to collect all the MS hutches you'll have to have one eventually.


----------



## carobran (Jan 21, 2012)

Yeah,Tis a sad fact of life.Ill focus on getting Kosciusko hutches right now and others i can get fairly cheap.Ill worry about the others later.[]


----------



## beith_2005 (Jan 21, 2012)

I was there around the same time hate I missed you. I got 3 Miss. hutches I didn't have. There was one other one there I wanted but the asking price was $700. It was way high $350 to 400 would have been a fair price if it would have been mint.


----------



## carobran (Jan 21, 2012)

What was that one?Geezzz!I didnt know any MS hutches went that high.I made many rounds so probably saw you but didnt know who you were.I had on a Bass Pro Shops Shirt,I talked to one guy who said he knew you(We were talking abou the Steam Bakeries and i mentioned i knew of someone that had a mint one)Maybe you could give me his name?For the life of me i cant remember it,He has kind of long hair and has a booth at the flea market here.I think his first name was Graham?


----------



## beith_2005 (Jan 21, 2012)

His name is Barry Graham. I've gotten a few bottles from him. It was a Capitial Bottling Works from Jackson. The Steam Bakery hutch you want usually go for around $200 depending on condition.


----------



## carobran (Jan 21, 2012)

Yeah,thats it.Hes a nice guy,it seems his prices are usually a little high though.He said hes had a couple of offers to buy the Steam Bakeries for $150 but turned them down,id gladly buy one at that price in good shape.Email me if you ever get any MS duplicates youd like to sell.I have a couple of questions for you if you dont mind.First off,Were the steam bakeries made by A.M.HANNA or in the same building,or at a different bottling plant?Secondly,Did A.M.HANNA produce crowntops?We found what appears to be the bottom half of one in a creek bed,but ive never seen a crowntop Hanna.


----------



## ncbred (Jan 21, 2012)

I've been collecting for about 6 years now and am still waiting on my first local hutch.  Congrats!


----------



## beith_2005 (Jan 21, 2012)

Those are good questions but I don't have any answers for you. The best thing you can do is get some sanborn maps and start researching locations to see what was where. As far as the crowntop anything is possible.


----------



## carobran (Jan 21, 2012)

Ive printed off some Sanborns,they get confusing unless you have something like the Square to base things off of.I havent seen any other bottling works on the maps but A.M.HANNA was there until 1914 so i guess it makes sense that they were producing crowns.Do you do any digging?Hope to see you at Jackson next year,We might try and make it down to Vicksburg in August but im not sure yet.


----------



## Rowan (Jan 21, 2012)

Please someone help me identify this piece.  It's not glass but rather some type of clay or pottery.  Date and type unkown.  This piece has been researched by anthropologist and archaeologist.  They beleive that it is not Mexican or Indian, maybe Mediterranean or from Greece or Turkey.


----------



## epackage (Jan 21, 2012)

Some nice finds there kiddo...congrats...


----------



## epackage (Jan 21, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  Rowan
> 
> Please someone help me identify this piece.  It's not glass but rather some type of clay or pottery.  Date and type unkown.  This piece has been researched by anthropologist and archaeologist.  They beleive that it is not Mexican or Indian, maybe Mediterranean or from Greece or Turkey.


 Why would you post this here, it's best to start your own thread....Jim


----------



## carobran (Jan 21, 2012)

> ORIGINAL: Rowan
> 
> Please someone help me identify this piece. It's not glass but rather some type of clay or pottery. Date and type unkown. This piece has been researched by anthropologist and archaeologist. They beleive that it is not Mexican or Indian, maybe Mediterranean or from Greece or Turkey.


 Did you find it in Biloxi?You might wanna start a thread in WHAT IS IT BEFORE 1900?


----------



## rockbot (Jan 22, 2012)

Nice pick-ups Carb!


----------



## Longhunter (Jan 22, 2012)

Well.......... I was there too but since I have NO IDEA what any of the other forum members look like I didn't speak to you guys and gals. I got there early and stayed 'till noon. I had a blast but would have stopped to talk if I had known anyone. The only people I knew were my 2 boys (who I had busily looking for poison bottles) LOL!!

 Maybe we need to post pictures of ourselves somewhere so we will recognize each other at the next show?


 []

 Nice score Branden!
 All the bottles I bought are posted in the POISON forum.


----------



## carobran (Jan 30, 2012)

Here are some better pics of the druggists i got.I think the large Kendall and the Phoenix Drug Co. are my favorites..........Heres the medium Kendall.


----------



## carobran (Jan 30, 2012)

Large Kendall.


----------



## carobran (Jan 30, 2012)

Small Kendall.


----------



## carobran (Jan 30, 2012)

Jones Drug Co.


----------



## carobran (Jan 30, 2012)

Phoenix Drug Co.


----------



## carobran (Jan 30, 2012)

Natchez Drug Co.........I finally figured out how to turn on the macro setting so now i can take much better pics.


----------



## sandchip (Jan 31, 2012)

For one show, you really racked up!


----------



## epackage (Jan 31, 2012)

Nice group, they are gonna look good together...


----------

